# First haircut for 6 month old Humphrey



## Lightyear (Sep 27, 2017)

Folks,

I am kind of dreading Humphrey having his first haircut, but my wife insists he needs a tidy up and to move on from the puppy hair so the adult coat can come through...

My question is that his tail is still a bit sparse compared to the rest of his coat so do will just tell the groomer to just leave it alone ?

Thank you for any advice.

Philip


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky had a tidy up about 5 months and now at 8 months had his first cut. I asked to leave the tail as it was filling out and looking feathery. His tail fur is now long compared to his body but that’s fine and looks nice. It did take a while for his tail to get bushy like that.


----------

